# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Best way to lvl 10-20?

## hatleyn1988

Looking for the best place to lvl a char from 10-20 its so slow going

----------


## Malaki2030

Do starting zones for the other races.

----------


## bopoiu

how to reach them

----------


## conga

> how to reach them


Use portal in your home city to go to Lion's arch, from there take portal to some other capital, exit it to the starting zone and enjoy leveling. Use Asura city with caution, I failed to find my way out of it xD

----------


## eL3oS

go to the heart of mists and u can go everywhere u want

----------


## Koalemos

Strange you say it's slow. I've just been playing the game and leveling without really trying and I'm already 3 or 4 levels above the content I'm actually doing. 

Are you doing any crafting and gathering as you go?

----------

